# T.J Ford's Injury



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

After seeing that hard foul, the way he fell and what is going on as they try to take care of him, with the neck brace and the stretcher, I just want to take this moment/thread to give our best wishes, prayers and hopes.


I really hope this isn't too serious, really hope.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Definitely. Get well soon TJ!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I seen it coming the way Tj slowed down on the break away it was obvious he was trying to draw contact but I hope hes alright the sound he made when he hit the floor made me cringe get well soon


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i missed the live action so luckily i did not hear the thud on the court, only saw the soundless slo-mo replay.. but i'm sure the highlights will be all over this... get better soon TJ, you are a warrior.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

that looked bad

lets hope it was a concussion or really bad whiplash?

because if its the back/neck again, i hate to say it.. but we're ****ed.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> I seen it coming the way Tj slowed down on the break away it was obvious he was trying to draw contact but I hope hes alright the sound he made when he hit the floor made me cringe get well soon


draw contact maybe, but he wasn't looking to just get hit hard across the face.

that was a ridiculous foul by horford. he had no shot at getting anywhere close to the ball.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!


Why god? Why?

Please let TJ Ford be alright.

Horford, I hope you need therapy.


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

I hope TJ is fine. But what Horford did, while unintentional was very reckless. He should have recognized what he was doing was potentially very dangerous.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

stretcher??????



daaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the best we can hope for is a concussion it looked awful, get better TJ


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

not sure, but if you were watching from canada on the scores broadcast, you probably did not see this view > http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3150991&categoryId=2378529

now TJ was crying & in serious pain, us in T.dot know kid is a warrior, so that right there hit home to me more then seeing it live did on the Score, never got to see that side of it....... had to be some real **** if that was his reaction


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

The Score just said that Ford has feeling in all his lims and is going through testing at the hospital so thats good to hear


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

**** this sucks.
Get well soon TJ


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

TJ's a tough kid. Lets hope we see him back on the court soon.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Still haven't seen the replay. I hope it's not a gruesome as I've been hearing. Get well soon, Ford.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

narrator said:


> Still haven't seen the replay. I hope it's not a gruesome as I've been hearing. Get well soon, Ford.


its not gruesome its just hard to watch, seeing his head hit the floor so hard


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah, if you've seen the Garbo injury, this really isn't that scary. When TJ fell and hurt his spine in Milwaukee the play didn't look that bad initially as well. It's one of those injuries that don't look scary but can potentially be very very serious.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I saw the game and the hit. Horford had no intention of even trying to hit Ford in the head. He reacted to try and block the shot, Ford zigged when Horford thought he would zagg. The kid looked very upset with himself at the result, th elook on his face was very remorseful.

Get well T.J.!!!!!!!!


----------



## LockDown (Aug 14, 2006)

Doug Smith's reporting that he was able to move his arms/legs.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm relieved to hear he has some movement and feeling in his limbs. you don't want this man's body to be in a cast for the rest of his life.

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good news is TJ has been discharged on his way home might be back up north here by now.

Get well lil engine


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

madman said:


> its not gruesome its just hard to watch, seeing his head hit the floor so hard


Finally saw it. The way his head bounced was kinda disturbing. I'm glad to hear he's on his way home, though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

MRI was negative.. he's out indefinetly.

GREAT news there. 

And he just made an appearence at the Mavs game . He's sitting on the bench. No neck brace or anything, looks completely fine.

BTW, I read that Horford and Josh Smith's Dad visited TJ in the hospital in ATL. Nice to hear.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

al horford himself & josh smith's dad? that's interesting.. or was it tito horford & smith's dad..?

anyways TJ looks to be perfectly fine tonight, he got a standing O from the ACC, chanting TJ with him on the bench in street clothes. he got knocked out hard, he will come back with fire.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

no it was al .. because the article said 'tj knew it wasnt intentional, so he allowed al horford to come and visit him'.. and yeah its pretty weird how it was josh smiths dad lol.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

narrator said:


> Still haven't seen the replay. I hope it's not a gruesome as I've been hearing. Get well soon, Ford.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yyJkeuJ6RTM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yyJkeuJ6RTM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

ok heres the exact quote

"Horford, along with Dominique Wilkins and Josh Smith’s father, Pete, all went to the hospital to offer Ford support. Horford reportedly waited quite a while in order to speak personally with Ford, which was a classy move. Ford let it be known that he knew Horford’s foul wasn’t intentional and that he welcomed him to stop by and visit. Now we just have to hope that Ford's injury isn't as serious as it appeared when he was being wheeled off the court on a stretcher."


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah Horf handled it well, i said from the start when a couple people around the league were up in arms, that i knew it was unintentional, and horford is a rookie, you cannot give him that much heat.. class act.

the Josh Smith father line confused me, but respect on the quote, that;s a good show of respect there by Nique, Al & J-Smooves pops.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

You guys are out of your minds. Horford's foul was intentional, he had no intent to make a play on the ball. It was a round-house over-hand slap from a guy that outweighs TJ by 80 pounds. It wasn't even close to the ball.

Horford probably didn't intend to hit him in the head - but he did intend to hit him and he was reckless as to where.

If I walk into your living room, throw 6 golf balls down on your rug, take out my 5 iron and start hitting balls all over the place, yeah, I don't intend to hit you or break anything but chances are there's going to be some damage. 

I hate the fact that the Raptors didn't do anything about it. I don't advocate violence, but at least someone should have run up to Horford, grabbed his jersey, shoved him, and got in his face. I guarantee you Sam Mitchell left the bench with the intent to get at Horford, but on his way, he calculated that he didn't want to be suspended so instead he yelled at the ref. 

The same thing happened in the Dallas game last night - D-Mart gets mugged by Juwan Howard in garbage time (or somebody I don't remember), and the Raptors don't do anything about it. Charles Oakely, Antonio Davis, Chris Childs, etc.... wouldn't have stood by doing nothing. The Raptors are in dire need of more team toughness.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> You guys are out of your minds. Horford's foul was intentional, he had no intent to make a play on the ball. It was a round-house over-hand slap from a guy that outweighs TJ by 80 pounds. It wasn't even close to the ball.
> 
> Horford probably didn't intend to hit him in the head - but he did intend to hit him and he was reckless as to where.
> 
> ...


We have enough guys out with injuries or just coming back, we don't need anyone out with a stupid suspension. This is not a team of goons, nor do they need to get in someones face for a foul, that is just stupid.

I don't even think Horford was even trying to foul Ford let alone foul him hard. TJ made a good move that turned Horford around, as he reached for where he thought the ball would be he hit him in the head. Look at Horford's face as TJ hits the ground, he looks like he just ran over a little old lady crosssing the street out of no where.

Our team showed class, rare in this NBA. We came back with a huge win vs. BIG D and will hopefully continue with this success.

Play tough during the game, not once a whistle is blown. Assclowns get involved in that crap.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

repped ^


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *billfindlay10 !*
> 
> We have enough guys out with injuries or just coming back, we don't need anyone out with a stupid suspension. This is not a team of goons, nor do they need to get in someones face for a foul, that is just stupid.
> 
> *Play tough during the game, not once a whistle is blown. Assclowns get involved in that crap.*


I couldn't disagree more.....talking smack and getting in guys heads have long been part of this great game.

While I am not calling for anything that advocates unecessary physical violence, we should all remember exactly how many fights Charles Oakley got into with the Raps.

His effect was all intimidation, his shere presense presented a message to opponents that you mess with my guys, your guys are gonna get it 10 fold, and he was never afraid to get in guys face and voice his opinion 

It really has nothing to do with fighting or acting like a thug. Having a guy like Oak might of made Horford think twice about what he did, but obviously this team does not have a player like that.

Whether the foul was intentional or not* MEANS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING*, bottom line: our player left on a stretcher and it would of been nice if a subtle message was sent to Atlanta to watch themselves next time round.

The seed would of been planted, and next time we played Atlanta they would think twice about driving to the rim. It's all mental and has really little to do with being suspended or acting like an Assclown.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Oakley was a goon....look at his publicized run in with Tyrone Hill, and Jeff McCiniss(I think it was Jeff). We don't need to get in someones face after the whistle. If you want to talk a little trash during the game fine, but after a play has happened there is no need to escalate the situation by acting like a moron. I still say we did the right thing. I am sure the Hawks will remember what happened the next time we play them whether we ran up and got in Horfords grill or not.

Ever hear of a silent assassin, or to be weary of the quiet one? That is a much better tactic then acting like an assclown.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

BillFinlday - I couldn't disagree more with every word in your post.

No one will be suspended for giving Horford a shove and some harsh words. Showing class does not preclude one from sticking up for a team-mate when he got dumped on the ground by a reckless foul in garbage time.

When a player jumps in the air for a lay-up, he is in a vulnerable position. There is an unwritten code among ballplayers at every level that you can give a hard foul as long as you are making a play on the ball (where the offensive player is expecting it and is prepared for the contact). You just don't undercut a player, or clobber him on the head from behind.

The Raptors play like creampuffs both before and after the whistle and I'm sick of it - most of them might as well be carrying purses.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> BillFinlday - I couldn't disagree more with every word in your post.
> 
> No one will be suspended for giving Horford a shove and some harsh words. Showing class does not preclude one from sticking up for a team-mate when he got dumped on the ground by a reckless foul in garbage time.
> 
> ...


Like I said before, I don't even think Horford was trying to foul him. TJ made a move that was not anticipated and Al hit him on the head....I know I have hit guys on the head going for a block before. I'm just not 250 lbs so I don't make the same impact. Going in and shoving Horford would have resulted in a Tech I am sure, not to mention how the situation could escalate....and that is where suspensions happen. 

The Raps are not creamepuffs, nor are we the Pistons "bad Boy" teams of the late 80's. Let the way you play the game show who you are. We do not shy away from going to the hole because of this, we don't stop playing, we come out a beat Dallas, a big time team in the Western conference. That is how we send a message!!!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> BillFinlday - I couldn't disagree more with every word in your post.
> 
> No one will be suspended for giving Horford a shove and some harsh words. Showing class does not preclude one from sticking up for a team-mate when he got dumped on the ground by a reckless foul in garbage time.


Um, yes they will.

If Horford got suspended 1 game for an unintentional foul... Someone pushing him would get far more than that..

David Stern has absolutely no tolerance for those things..



> The Raptors play like creampuffs both before and after the whistle and I'm sick of it - most of them might as well be carrying purses.


Okay. 

So stop whining, and follow another team. Thanks.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Victor Page said:


> BillFinlday - I couldn't disagree more with every word in your post.
> 
> No one will be suspended for giving Horford a shove and some harsh words. Showing class does not preclude one from sticking up for a team-mate when he got dumped on the ground by a reckless foul in garbage time.
> 
> ...



:lol:

anyways, good to hear TJ's gonna be fine. that fall was scary as hell, especially when they showed it on the slow motion.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

BigBabyJesus - please name one instance in the history of the NBA where someone has been suspended for getting in another player's face, talking some smack, and giving a shove. Actually, please name one instance in the history of professional team sports. Thanks.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think all the players were expecting TJ to get up. When he didn't move, their reaction was probably similar to that of mine, which was a sickening concern for TJ, not anger at Horford. 

Hey I would have liked someone to scream at Horford too but it really would have probably caused a scuffle with Mitchell charging in from the other side and you really don't that happening right there with TJ lying there motionless.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

josh howard was just suspened for dallas first two games of the season for pushing brad miller after he "threw down" devin harris.. trust me, you don't go around pushing people, especially rookies... ATL would not take kindly to that, **** could turn into Den/NYK part 2. our players have a thing called respect... showing respect does not mean your a *****.

not everybody needs to go around pushing people, it was not horfords fault, no one in their right mind thought it was, it was a basketball play, i've seen many things like these happen, horford was sky walking, TJ made an irky jerky move, Horf made a mistake to swing for the ball, caught Ford's cranium, his reaction shows it was a shock to Al... he is a rookie, he did not deserve to be smacked around, if you think otherwise your an idiot..


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Josh Howard did a lot more than push Brad Miller - either you're joking or you didn't see what happened.

I never said Horford meant to hit TJ on the head - I said he swung recklessly at TJ and didn't care where he hit him.
The next night, D-Mart gets clobbered on a garbage time layup by Juwan Howard. On Sunday against the Celtics, Parker took a forearm to the face, Calderon got thrown around like a little kid by Rondo at the end of the first half, and no one on the Raptors did anything.

Leo Rautins, while trying to be diplomatic about it as a Raptors employee, couldn't help but make the point that the Raptors needed to show some toughness and respond (either by dishing out some of their own physical play, or getting in someone's face). Leo will walk 100 miles out of his way to criticize the Raptors - he is paid by the Raptors yet he still had to make the point.

I don't call anyone an idiot on this board - but I'll say this. If you think Horford's foul didn't warrant s response from the Raptors then you understand very little about the game of basketball. 

The lack of response is an indication of a bigger problem with the team - whether it's a lack of toughness, or team unity, or both I don't know.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

teams continue take liberties with us, push us around and know there is nobody that they will be held accountable to....whoever doesn't see this as a problem is pretty blind or ignorant of what it takes to win in this league.

and LOL at all the people trying to rationalize Horford's reckless and dangerous play....



> Originally posted by *Billfindlay10 !*
> I don't even think Horford was trying to foul him





> Originally posted by *southeasy *!
> 
> it was not horfords fault


I think a lot of people would be better off watching the WNBA, it's a lot friendlier and no ones feelings get hurt, but the NBA is a *MANS* league last time I checked


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

so is TJ week to week or out indefinently for perhaps the rest of 2007?


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3711/news

I don't know if you guys have been following Ford's injury, but the last line in the December 21st update scares the heck out of me. Possible retirement for Ford? I didn't think the injury was that bad, but I guess now after his first spinal injury things like this can really do some damage. I hope they are just being really cautious.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

They are just listing the options here, theres close to no way TJ will retire.

But it sure looks like he will miss some more time. I think BC should go out and get us some help at PG. Having Jose and nothing else isn't going to work much longer.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> But it sure looks like he will miss some more time. I think BC should go out and get us some help at PG. Having Jose and nothing else isn't going to work much longer.


this is half-true, half-not, imo. we need help behind jose, i suppose, but not every team in the league has a standout backup pg. in fact, most don't. most teams, especially among the elite, have a star point guard and... a backup. we're sort of spoiled in that sense. 

we still need a backup, that's true, but (call me crazy) i think juan dixon can fill the role. he's still adjusting, that much is clear, but his handles and playmaking ability are good enough for the role imo... if he can learn to use them, that is.

jose calderon is now a starting point guard in this league and he needs to embrace it, his teammates need to embrace it and the fans need to embrace it.

in terms of tj ford, i don't want him on the team anymore. this on-again off-again injury story is crippling the team. it will never end. and as long as it continues, the team will suffer because they will wait for him; and as long as they wait, they won't improve; and since they'll be waiting forever, they'll stand to never improve; their patience may cause them to plateau. i think he's a fantastic guy and fun to be around and all that jazz, but i want him dismissed for the betterment of the team. you cannot build a champion around unreliable pieces. for me, the jose calderon era starts now. i'm already tired of tj ford and the scary thought is that the worst is yet to come.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

that's a pretty pessimistic view. i don't know a lot about TJ's injury but I'm guessing he still has plenty of good ball in him and should be able to get back to 100% fairly quickly. He's obviously at more of a risk than most players but I certainly hope we get more value from him on the court. I look forward to him coming off the bench.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Can't wait for T.J. to get back.....



> *Raptors all-star forward Chris Bosh was saying yesterday how much the team misses point guard T.J. Ford, on the court and off. *
> 
> "You're always going to miss someone like T.J. He's just a threat offensively and defensively because he's so quick and he can get in the passing lane and everything," Bosh said following the team's practice at the Air Canada Centre. "He's definitely missed. He's a locker room personality and not to have him on the road, you really notice it."
> 
> ...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TJ tells Chuck that he's pretty much 100% but is undergoing further examination to see when he should come back. He's not rushing it but it seems it is more his condition than his latest injury that is keeping the doctors from allowing him back on the court immediately. That news isn't exactly putting me at ease but TJ is confident he'll be back this season. 

****ing Horford.

We need TJ back at full strength for the playoffs. Till then, Calderon and BC will have to hold the fort. For Most teams, this kind of setback would write off their season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Have you played Hawks since the injury?

Someone needs to put an elbow in Horford's throat.


----------

